# How about a ZebraLight AAA ?



## Secur1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wouldn't this be great for a keychain light ?
Ofcourse the led has to be positioned up front instead of on the side.
But with a pure flood 80 degree beam, wouldn't this make an excellent keychain solution ?

If there are any ppl that agree with me and we can drum up enough interest we could put this to ZL and see their reaction


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Not sure how I'd feel about having the emitter at the top instead of the side, but if they can manage the side, I'd buy.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 18, 2008)

When I first saw the title my first thought was..."why." 

After pondering about it for a little bit longer I think it would be a hit. A bare Cree in a AAA light is something that I've always thought would be great. When the Fenix EO1 was announced I never really understood why they went with a purple 5mm Nichia when a bare, softly driven Cree seemed like the obvious choice to me. I realize that Fenix was going for a certain price point but considering how popular the Arc AAA was at it's price, I still think a Bare Cree AAA could have been even more popular.

I wouldn't even mind if the LED was at the front instead of the side.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 18, 2008)

If the LED was on the side and basically is was a scaled down version of the AA it would be cool.


----------



## dwong (Oct 18, 2008)

AAA or AA in clicky form be fine w/ me...


----------



## drmaxx (Oct 20, 2008)

For me the gain in size would not compensate for the loss of perfomance / runtime that the AAA size factor would have as a consequence. There are enough similar performing key chain lights out there. Similar in a sense that the bare cree emiter would not justify a new substantial investment (at least not for me).


----------



## lengendcpf (Oct 20, 2008)

Same as most of the people here.

Would rather have the emitter at the side, with a clicky too..

If at the front, I have the L0D-Q4 already..
.


----------



## mazdazoomzoom (Oct 20, 2008)

What's the benefit of having the emittor on the side? So you can carry it with a clip on your pocket and still have the light pointing forward?


----------



## WadeF (Oct 20, 2008)

I think I'd rather see them use their resources to produce an 18650 headlamp that offers more lumens and longer run times. There are plenty of AAA keychain lights out there, and the H30 can make a nice keychain light.


----------



## oronocova (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it would be nice to have the LED on the side_. _Basically a H50 AAA version. Would be nice to have a strong magnet on the base... would make an awesome inspection light. Maybe even a fiberoptic adapter for gun bores etc....


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it'd be best as a twisty. Whataya guys think about using some good 5mm leds in a creative array? And how about 5mm leds in a polymer body?

Yeah flame on.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 21, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I think I'd rather see them use their resources to produce an 18650 headlamp that offers more lumens and longer run times. There are plenty of AAA keychain lights out there, and the H30 can make a nice keychain light.



Zebralight H60
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209638


----------



## jayflash (Oct 22, 2008)

An AAA version wouldn't be much smaller than the existing CR123 model and would lack runtime.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 22, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Zebralight H60
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209638


 
As far as I know it hasn't been confirmed that it will take 18650. It looks too thin judging by the size of the LED, but we'll see. I'm assuming for now it's 2xCR123.


----------



## notnormal (Oct 22, 2008)

According to this thread, a poster received confirmation that the H60 will take 18650.

Similar thread here.

According to ZebraLight, "The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights."


----------



## WadeF (Oct 22, 2008)

notnormal said:


> According to this thread, a poster received confirmation that the H60 will take 18650.
> 
> Similar thread here.
> 
> According to ZebraLight, "The next AA headlamp will be a few months away. Right after the current H30 release, we will have an 18650 powered H60 and several handheld flashlights."


 
Good to hear.  Might get one for Christmas then.


----------



## Photonrunner (Jun 17, 2011)

If they did an AAA headlamp I would be all over that.

Think the focus on headlamps should be smaller an longer runtimes not more lumans with heatsinks. IMHO the H501 is the largest size a headlamp should be. Try running with the H51 or larger you will quickly find the bouncing size annoying. The 501 is good but I would like to see even lighter an AAA could fit this bill. I hope the H502 is not any bigger than the 501. 100 lumens is plenty of light, what I want is longer runtime and a lighter more comfortable package.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 18, 2011)

AAA? I would like that..... as long as it doesn't have a bulbous head.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting 3 year old thread ressurrection. I think a 1AAA headlamp would be unusefully small with problems of output vs runtime making for very short runtimes at high output, or long runtimes at low output. Perhaps when LEDs are available in the 200lumens per watt range it could be revisited again.


----------



## tedh (Jun 18, 2011)

I vaguely remember Zebralight addressed this idea some time ago, and said they had no plans to come out with an AAA light. Of course, i can't find that post. Although I agree, it's a good idea. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 18, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Interesting 3 year old thread ressurrection. I think a 1AAA headlamp would be unusefully small with problems of output vs runtime making for very short runtimes at high output, or long runtimes at low output. Perhaps when LEDs are available in the 200lumens per watt range it could be revisited again.


 
I think it would be of limited use but the main issue is I don't think anyone would pay $60 for a Zebralight AAA. The only point would be small and light weight but if made from metal you might as well just make it a AA headlamp.

If it was cheap and a niche type of headlamp I can see a very lightweight (1 AAA lithium) headlamp that only has a high of 50 and a low of 5 lumens with a very floody beam. Put in in a comfortable headband where you don't even feel the light. It's a walking the dog at night kind of product


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the iTP H01 headlamp as it uses a single AAA. It is unfortunate it uses a different head than the iTP A3 which has substantially more runtime than the H01. Not sure if it's a higher PWM in the H01 but it is a lot shorter runtime than it's non headlamp siblings. Also perhaps they increased the voltage cutoff as it is a bit higher than the A3s. I'm sure Zebralight could do a decent runtime with a AAA


----------



## SgtCuts (Jun 18, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread but I must ask why? Why would u rather use an AAA instead of a CR123A? Wouldn't the runtime and overall brightness be better with the 123?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, but the shape of 123 is not right for a lightweight headlamp. To stop bouncing you need as flat to the head as possible. That's not even mentioning the choice of only high maintenance li-ion cells or expensive and inconvenient primaries for the 123 format.


----------



## Photonrunner (Jun 19, 2011)

SgtCuts said:


> Not to hijack your thread but I must ask why? Why would u rather use an AAA instead of a CR123A? Wouldn't the runtime and overall brightness be better with the 123?


 
Totally agree with what Redforest said about 123 battery choice. The key to reducing bouncing is a flatter light that doesn't protrude from your head as much. 
The 80 lumens put out by my current H501W is more then sufficient for lighting up a dark road while running. There is slight bouncing even with an AA. The flood beam of the 501 makes it less distracting as you don't see a dancing ball of light, but rather a large circle. 

I think 30-50 lumens is the most you would need to see what's going around while running a fast pace. With current LED's this should be achievable in an AAA light. Would more light be nice, sure but not at the expense of comfort or added bounce.


----------



## Photonrunner (Jun 19, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> I like the iTP H01 headlamp as it uses a single AAA. It is unfortunate it uses a different head than the iTP A3 which has substantially more runtime than the H01. Not sure if it's a higher PWM in the H01 but it is a lot shorter runtime than it's non headlamp siblings. Also perhaps they increased the voltage cutoff as it is a bit higher than the A3s. I'm sure Zebralight could do a decent runtime with a AAA


 
The problem I have with this style of light is the shape is likely to add bouncing issues. I don't like spark lamps for this very reason. A 501 angle style would be better.


----------



## KingPro500 (Jul 7, 2011)

I want a AAA too. This is really what i am looking for, i am so happy with my H51.


----------



## garbman (Jul 8, 2011)

In my opinion I don't see a reason to buy an AAA headlamp. 
The runtime would be much more less than the setups existed (123, AA, 18650's)
that for me is a big minus.
Probably in the future with some more efficient leds.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 9, 2011)

garbman said:


> In my opinion I don't see a reason to buy an AAA headlamp.


The reason, the only reason, would be for the smaller size, for which reason, I would most definitely be interested in one.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 9, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> The reason, the only reason, would be for the smaller size, for which reason, I would most definitely be interested in one.


 
I think unless it is a 5mm based headlamp a decent reflector/optic would fit a larger battery size better... or at least 2AAAs.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 9, 2011)

Probably make a great matchup with the floody Lisa optics.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I think unless it is a 5mm based headlamp a decent reflector/optic would fit a larger battery size better... or at least 2AAAs.


 
i keep thinking something like the Fenix E05, but an anglehead headlamp version. 3 hours of 30 lumens and ultra light with a super low profile would be about right for a runner. it would be a tight niche for sure; a very specialized item.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 9, 2011)

The whole point would be for the smallest size and weight in a headlamp. You would use it on low. If you need a serious headlamp you would buy something else. If it was fairly cheap it would play a niche role. It could have a 1/8" bungee as a headband which would wrap about the light when not being used and could be kept anywhere.

Make the levels 30,3 and .3 lumens and it would be interesting (and a novelty).


----------

